# Frage zum Farbpalettenexport



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Farbpalette gespeichert und habe jetzt aber natürlich auch die Standardfarben aus Illustrator mit drinnen.
Gibt nicht einen Weg nur eine Farbgruppe zu exportieren?

Gruß


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2009)

Moin
Du kannst den Rest aus der Gruppe löschen und deine Farben als eine neue Farbpalette speichern.
Das wär eigentlich der Ganze Trick 

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2009)

Moin zurück ,
als es wird ja immer die ganze Farbpalette gespeichert und nichtnur dieser Farbordner den ich angelegt habe. So um nun aber die Standartfarben aus der abgespeicherten ASE Datei zu löschen muß ich meine Standartfarben löschen, abspeichern und die Standartfarben wirder irgendwie herzaubern. Weil wenn ich die abgespeicherte ASE Datei lade kann ich aus dieser nichts rauslöschen.
Das gibts doch nicht das ich erst meine Standartfarbpalette löschen muß um eine saubere ASE zu bekommen.
Gibts da wirklich keine angenehmeren Weg?

Gruß


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2009)

Moin
Also mir ist kein anderer Weg bekannt, als die Unbenutzten zu löschen und dann zu speichern.
Aber ich kann mich auch irren lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren 

mfg


----------

